# Ferts needed with ADA Aquasoil?



## leecasey (16 Oct 2012)

Hi are ferts needed if you are using ADA aquasoil? If they are is the EI start kit from http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/ei-starter-kit.html sufficient?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Oct 2012)

Definitely the way to go mate.  And, bast4rd forgot to dose this morning. Micro day so will hopefully be alright


----------



## Antipofish (16 Oct 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Definitely the way to go mate.  And, bast4rd forgot to dose this morning. Micro day so will hopefully be alright



Thats the point of EI.... if you forget one day it doesnt matter     You wont have any issues at all unless you forget EVERY day hehe.

To the OP... some believe that with the ADA soils and substrates you dont need to start adding ferts for a good 6 weeks.  I believe one of our resident experts, Mark Evans has followed this tack, and I have never seen anything but huge success come out of his tanks.


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Oct 2012)

Using the soils give you so much more leeway when it comes to fert dosing. All you need to do is have a look at amanos fert régime. He uses next to nothing, as does Mark and his tanks are the healthiest I have seen.


----------

